

Firefighter builds PlayBOX by combining Xbox One, PlayStation 4 into laptop - soneca
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/fla-man-built-playbox-combining-xboxone-ps4-laptop-article-1.2077391

======
tomtoise
>"As of now it is a hobby that brings in an income, which you can't complain
too much about," Zarick said. "I've made over 50 Xbooks and PlayBooks, so I
guess I could say it is a small business."

Out of curiosity, how does he sidestep Microsoft and Sony's legal teams? Is it
that the operation is too small to bother with? It just seems strange that he
can take the consoles, modify them and then sell them on for profit without
Sony/Microsoft's say-so (I know the article doesn't touch legalities at all,
but I assume such a garage-level operation wouldn't have agreements in place).

